# Re: Breaking News!!



## Neil_E_C_P (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi People.
In another day of work I manage to caught another one.
Here are some Pics.
[attachment=1]
The Ruler is 0.6 m long.
[attachment=0]
My grandmother when she saw him said: "A ese Ponele Kaiser" ( Trans: "To that one Name him Kaiser ).
Lives in a Separated Pen from Basil. Until I realize if Basil is a She or a He.
I think they are from the same Couple but different Hatch.
My question are:
* How can I now for sure if they come from the same family?
* Is it safe put Basil and Kaiser in the Same Pen?
* There is any chances to tame him so I can handle him gloveless?
* Is Bigger enough for live prays ?
For your help and Time Thank You.


----------



## Kazzy (Jan 24, 2009)

Gah, you are lucky


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 24, 2009)

Neil_E_C_P said:


> My question are:
> * There is any chances to tame him so I can handle him gloveless?
> * Is Bigger enough for live prays ?
> For your help and Time Thank You.



*If you work with him often enough I would say yes.

*What kind of live pray?


Those are great tegus, have any more pictures? :-D

How is basil doing?


----------



## omgtaylorg (Jan 24, 2009)

wow you really are very lucky to have found another giant, atleast thats what it appears to be, bobby will be excited to see this


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 25, 2009)

This is so coo lol


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome! Send me one!


----------



## Tux (Jan 25, 2009)

Their's no way to tell if they are from the same parents

At that age being in the same pen should be fine but if you have a seperate pen I would continue to keep them separate. The issues arise once they become sexually mature.

Yes if you do things like put the baby in a rubbermaid tub and keep your hand in there while watching a movie etc. so it can explore you and see you as no threat than eventually it will calm down.

Babies eat live prey items in the form of insects right after hatching, what live items did you have in mind?


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 25, 2009)

I am curious to know if it has the V pattern under the chin. Could you take a picture for us? The pattern looks like this.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Jan 25, 2009)

his other one that he cought didnt have the v i dont think, that was the discussion on the other one as to if it was an extreme and bobby said 110% it was an extreme. This one appears to look almost identical to the other one he caught so im assuming it is an extreme as well.


----------



## Tux (Jan 25, 2009)

It's hard to tell from the pics as he has a low resolution camera.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 25, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> his other one that he cought didnt have the v i dont think, that was the discussion on the other one as to if it was an extreme and bobby said 110% it was an extreme. This one appears to look almost identical to the other one he caught so im assuming it is an extreme as well.



Ahh thanks for pointing that out as I didn't see the other thread. Very interesting. It sure does look Chocoanish. LOL


----------



## hoosier (Jan 25, 2009)

he is from the gran choco region so it is a real possibility that this one too is a chacoan or "extreme". (i still prefer to call them chacoans.)


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 25, 2009)

You should ship one up to me in the united states  Its nice and warm:vaca


----------



## hoosier (Jan 25, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> You should ship one up to me in the united states  Its nice and warm:vaca



too bad they cant...  stupid CITES list...


----------



## Tux (Jan 25, 2009)

they can, its just illegal and risky lol


----------



## hoosier (Jan 25, 2009)

i guess nothings illegal unless you get caught lol :rofl 
but in all seriousness, its bad lol


----------



## Markie (Jan 25, 2009)

How lucky you are to be able to see those tegus right outside of your work place! And them being extremes makes it even more awesome.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 25, 2009)

hoosier said:


> i guess nothings illegal unless you get caught lol :rofl
> but in all seriousness, its bad lol



I never said it was legal lot2


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 26, 2009)

Well guys, the more I see these pictures, the more it confirms what I knew all along.  

Neil, you got treasures down there, man I wish I really could get some more of them, it would be just 110% pure awesome.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Jan 26, 2009)

haha why dont you just fly down there and catch some and have them sent back somehow...increase the extreme population in the states


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 26, 2009)

Years ago that would work, however now, there would be problems getting them through customs. I would be in jail, can't go that way. :roll:


----------



## hoosier (Jan 26, 2009)

haha sure you can. just leave me your chacoans if you do happen to somehow maybe, possibly go to jail lol :lol:


----------



## Neil_E_C_P (Jan 26, 2009)

*Don't you think?*

Don't you think going to jail for Tegus; Is a little bit extreme?
:doh

Anyhow, Bobby: 
* How did you get your Tegus?
* Why don't take some vacations and travel in search for new ones?


----------



## LouDog760 (Jan 26, 2009)

How about Neil sends one to me, and I'll run it over to, bobby?
lol


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 26, 2009)

What's stopping importing these along with all the other B&W's? Where do the normals get exported from?


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 26, 2009)

Neil,
Can you describe the ecosystem/habitat where you have been finding them? Or maybe get a pic or two of the land?
Thanks!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 27, 2009)

PuffDragon said:


> What's stopping importing these along with all the other B&W's? Where do the normals get exported from?




Well the problems are a few, one is that the borders are closed to transport of tegus in most countrys down there. They do not allow harvest like they do in Argentina. Tegus are on the Cites list, and are listed as Cites II, this means they cannot be caught and shipped here or anywhere else. They do allow harvest in Argentina, but they can only export hides and not live wild animals under the Cites II act. 

The tegus we have been getting from Argentina are farm raised, this means they are out of captive raised animals. As long as they are not wild caught, they can be exported from Argentina. The animals are protected in Bolivia and everywhere else in South America, this is what keeps us from being able to export from there and import them to here. I have no doubt it would be easy to get them out of Bolivia, but getting them into the US would be very hard to do, the animals would be taken, and the smuggler would be in jail.


----------



## hoosier (Jan 27, 2009)

the only way i could think of to get them to the US(legaly) is to go down there and do a captive breeding project with wild caught parents and then export them to the US. but that would take quite some time and money that alot of us just dont have.


----------

